# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Ứng dụng tiện ích dành cho dân cơ khí

## MMoney

Giới thiệu Tiện Ích Cơ Khí
Ứng dụng là bộ công cụ hỗ trợ tính toán cho dân cơ khí. Nó bao gồm các chức năng chính như sau:
1. Tính chế độ cắt của máy phay, máy tiện.
2. Tính khối lượng các khối hình học hay gặp thực tế.
3. Đổi đơn vị Mm - Inch.
4. Tra cứu taro - bước răng, lỗ khoan.
5. Tính chiều dài xích tải.
6. Tính chiều dài dây đai (dây cu-ro)
7. Tính thông số bánh răng.
8. Tính thông số bánh răng xích.
9. Tính tâm.
Xem thêm chi tiết tại:
https://mmoney.vip/tien-ich-co-khi/

----------

lucasyeah12345

----------

